# Bamboo



## almog60 (May 28, 2008)

Should i put a bamboo plant in my freshwater aquarium?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yes, you can put a bamboo plant into aquarium. Just remember, it's going to want to grow out of the water, so if you have a cover, then you won't be able to keep it in there too long.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

beat me by a minute... 

All I will add is that if you're just using it for decorations, it will need to be prep'd.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

I found that putting live bamboo into the tank is kinda hit and miss, when i did it several of the stalks simply rotted, but some didnt and kept growing... so get a few and hopefully some of them will be ok.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

well the 5" piece of bamboo in front of me has an 18" leaf section above it....sitting in a 2" tall bottle.

you could always clamp the piece close to the top of the tank and have leaves way outside. 

hmmm...that would be a cool back ground to the area behind the tank....a few stemss clamped to where the filter tubes go in the top and a hedge of bamboo out the back...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The only problem to that is that the bamboo goes crazy with roots after a while, so you'll definitely want to trim them back unless you want a mess of roots as part of the decor.

Otherwise, go for it. I've heard of people using it to control excess nutrients in their tanks, so it's not unheard of.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

would make good hiding places for fry...  












...naw...I've got too much to do already.


----------

